# Tube amp tech in the Belleville or Peterborough , Ont area



## gf7duster (Jan 29, 2009)

I recently acquired a 78 Fender Twin and I'd like to get a check up done on it . Does anyone know someone in the Belleville or Peterborough area

Thx in advance


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Tribute audio designs in Peterborough 


https://m.facebook.com/TributeAudioDesigns/



Nathan


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Pete Medvick... reasonable, knows tube amps thoroughly - has his own “Funk Farm” boutique brand. [email protected]


----------

